# Wife Doesn't Know



## Josh75 (Feb 18, 2017)

Just joined this forum, been smoking cigars for about 6 years now but one issue, my wife has no idea. I usually enjoy a cigar when I have the day off and no one else is around or after everyone goes to bed I sit outside and light one up. How would any of you handle this? On the weekend I usually have Cigar Dave on the radio and thought that would be a great time to mention how I would like to try a cigar but not sure of her reaction. I would love to be able to just go and buy some cigars and go outside to enjoy them whenever. My wife hates cigarette smokers so wondering if it's just best to keep this as my secret and something that only I know about and enjoy.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

How'd you get started? Like, if it was friend or business acquaintance who turned you on to cigars, tell her that. You're not lying... just withholding the fact that it was 6-years ago. :grin2:

And it might help to tell her how skeptical you were at first, since YOU really hate cigarettes (just like she does). But, it was nothing like that. No inhaling. No addiction. It's all about relaxing, relieving stress, and expanding your social & career horizons.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum...

She knows already..if she doesn't smoke she can smell it 3 miles away, on your clothes, on your breathe, and your hair.. Fessing up is the way to go..my gf doesn't smoke hates everything about it. When I talk to her she can tell whether I smoked a cigarette,a cigar, or my pipe. She can't tell if I smoked an NC or CC. So I'm not that impressed.lol

Sounds stupid, but little lies(omissions to us) are big lies to them..


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Show her the video of the 109 year old, dozen cigar a day dude and tell her it is better for your health, nothing like cigarettes.


----------



## Josh75 (Feb 18, 2017)

Good idea, I had thought about saying one of the neighbors came over and said he had a box of cigars and gave me a few so maybe I'll try one haha


----------



## Josh75 (Feb 18, 2017)

That's what I would think but I don't think she does she would say something. My mother comes over every other weekend to visit and she's a cigarette smoker and goes outside to smoke, when she comes in my wife will go around and spray febreeze to get rid of the smell. I really think if she suspected something she would say it to me.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Come clean.

A good marriage is built on honesty and trust and communication. If you can't tell your wife you enjoy a simple cigar, then what'll happen or what'll you do if you ever need to break more serious/life troubling news to her?

Besides, 10-1 she already knows.

Women have that pesky little intuition alarm hidden....somewhere???


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry, but that sounds borderline disrespectful to me... The flagrant Fabreeze thing I mean.

If she loves you, she'll accept it... Or just say you'll quit if she quits shopping... It'll probably be a dead issue at that point.

Sorry for your position Bro, but I agree that the whole truth is the way to go here.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Dude, it ain't like you're smoking crack. Stop hiding it.


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

She loves you and she knows. Zero chance you are getting back into the house with no cigar scent on you.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Bro just let her know and be done with it. I'm not conflicted with such problems thank god, but if i was I'd just let it out. I bet if and when you do she'll laugh and tell ya NO SHIT! Cigar smoke and smoking ain't easy to hide. She knows.. she knows.. she knows...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Stop hiding it. That's a bitch move.
If the bills are getting paid, everyone has clean clothes and you aren't eating cat food, I don't see a problem.
There are worse things you could be doing with the family funds.


----------



## THERAYaka (Apr 22, 2016)

Ask yourself one question "What would Cigar Dave do?"

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just joined this forum, been smoking cigars for about 6 years now but one issue, my wife has no idea. 
No amount of soap, mouth wash or toothpaste will get rid of the cigar taste/smell that quickly. Give your cigar hand a smell after you wash it. If your not kissing your wife than she probably doesn't know since you can say you've been around someone smoking to explain the smell. But, cigar smoke has a different aroma than cigs. You can tell where someone has smoked a cigar. The aroma seems to stick around. Come visit my garage and carport for proof. 
I usually enjoy a cigar when I have the day off and no one else is around or after *everyone goes to bed I sit outside and light one up.* 
If you are indeed smoking one and then going to bed she knows. The cigar smell will be all over you and your clothes. 
How would any of you handle this?
Easy, fess up. You should have never let it go this far.
On the weekend I usually have Cigar Dave on the radio and thought that would be a great time to mention how I would like to try a cigar but not sure of her reaction. 
Go ahead and drop the hint you would like to try them. What are you going to do when she says no? Just tell her you have tried some. Hopefully she wont bring up the six years you have been hiding it.
I would love to be able to just go and buy some cigars and go outside to enjoy them whenever. My wife hates cigarette smokers so wondering if it's just best to keep this as my secret and something that only I know about and enjoy. 
Cigar smoking is different than cigs. I can not speak for all but for me its a time to slow the pace down and enjoy a smoke. Its an hour that I get to have a great conversation with my wife (cig smoker). If your wife does not like cig smokers, chances are she will not like cigar smoking. Find out what it is that she doesn't like about smokers. Smell, health issues or just looks gross.


Not going to sugar coat it, you are in a tight spot. It doesn't matter what advise we all give you. Its your wife. You will have to pay the consequences for hiding it. I can just hear it now "What else are you not telling me"... Mine is fine with my smoking because she knows about it. Been together 25yrs and we have no secrets. She actually enjoys the aroma of some of them. 

Now back to you asking how any of us would handle this. If it were me I would tell my wife that I tried a cigar with a friend and really enjoyed it (the gamble here is if she already knows). I would explain how its different than cigs because you don't inhale cigars and its not as addicting as cigs (most just smoke a couple a week). Its more of a taste/aroma/nic buzz thing. I would also express that I wanted to buy some to have at home to enjoy outside when I have the time. I have found that I enjoy my smokes while streaming a game on my pc/tablet/phone when my wife doesn't sit outside with me.

Who the hell knows what she is going to say. It seems to me you already know what she is going to say since you have kept it a secret for so long. When I first started smoking I really liked infused smokes (not acids). Main smokes were javas and the nub café line. My wife REALLY likes the aromas from the java smokes. I still buy one from time to time since its something she likes. I have gotten away for infused sticks now. Don't really care for them but I will light one up because she enjoys them. Good luck with your wife. I hope you get to enjoy this hobby with your wife some day.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

There are so many things wrong with this, that I don't even know where to begin.

So I won't . . .


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Josh75 .... We're not beating you up. We've just been through this. I used to hide every purchase I made. But like the guys said it looks like you're hiding things. If she thinks you're hiding one thing, then what else are you lying about..to us it's trying to avoid an argument.. to them it's straight up lying.

Trust me. Been there done that. Still have the blood soaked t-shirt to prove it.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I saw an episode of Cheers where the character Coach said to make up some really bad new first to tell the person, which will dampen the blow when you tell them what you really want them to know and then they would not be so mad.
Try telling her you have been having an affair, his name is Dino. You meet him at the hospital where you have been treated for cancer, You have 3 weeks to live. The worst part is you gambled all ya'lls life savings at the track and haven't paid the Life Insurance premiums in months. 
When she wakes up, tell her you were just kidding, but in comparison, you having a few cigars a week now really doesn't look so bad....


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> Try telling her you have been having an affair, his name is Dino....


Which Dino?
The goat, the dude or both?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well...one is actually worst than the other.......at least the goat is cute..


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

LOL ! you guys are killin' it this morning. Am enjoying a good laugh with my cuppa coffee


----------



## Mounivong (Jan 1, 2017)

just be honest. if she doesnt like it, try establishing some guidelines to where its acceptable to smoke without bothering her. if she doesnt mind it, well youve just been keeping a secret for 6 years for nothing lol.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Well...one is actually worst than the other.......at least the goat is cute..


Well if knee high rubber boots are worn we will know which one....


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I let my wife know that I wanted to smoke cigars at home after many many years of only smoking them when on fishing and camping trips with the guys and was shocked by her response. I thought she would be worried about the health risks of tobacco smoking and complain about the stench but instead said that she has always loved the smell of cigars and pipe tobacco and had no problem with me doing it whatsoever. Next thing I knew I was using our shared credit card to order hundreds and hundreds of dollars worth of cigars online, displaying my beautiful new humidor in the living room, and enjoying cigars worry free on the deck with my morning coffee or evening glass of whiskey. Now we're building a new shed in the back yard to serve as her Mom Cave so that she has space to work on her craft projects and she happily agreed to putting in a wood burning stove and lazyboy chair so I have a nice cozy place to smoke on cold winter days. My point is that I expected the worst and was surprised by the best possible outcome. I think the best thing to do is let her know. You're an adult and should be able to do what you want. If she can't stand the smell then maybe you'll have to continue to do it when she's not around just like you have been but if you're lucky like I was then you'll get a pass to proceed as you wish. You've got noting to lose by letting her know. Do the right thing. Good Luck.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

There are no secrets.


----------



## Josh75 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice and possible outcomes, I'll update this thread when I let her know


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Josh75 said:


> Thanks for all the advice and possible outcomes, I'll update this thread when I let her know


Good luck bud


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm down with the rest of the posts, just come clean and tell her. To be honest, I wouldn't sugar coat anything as she probably has smelt it on you years ago. Personally, if it was my wife, I'd sit her down and tell her that I've been smoking Cigars for some years .... I'd tell her that I know she is really against smokers and I didn't want to disappoint her, hence why I haven't said anything .. I would also tell her that I do enjoy smoking and I'd like to continue to do so. 

Two things ... first, if she loves you she will accept this (there may be some negotiations on where you can smoke, e.g. my wife won't allow me to smoke indoors but the patio open game lol) and secondly (most important) ... don't lie to her. If she knows you smoke and hasn't said anything, then you come out and say "Honey 2 weeks ago I tried a cigar" .... you'd be digging your own grave. 

My 10cents worth, good luck.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahhhhh....the dreaded married guy who smokes cigars and the wife don't approve syndrome. Been there and dealt with it and here's my advice as telling others as to how to handle it. 

1. Have an honest open conversation with her and tell her WHY you smoke cigars. A. They reduce your stress and that makes your quality of life better. B. At the first sign of health issues you'll stop.

2. Every human being has vices...women have them as well...wine, shopping for clothing and jewelry and purses and furniture...sometimes to an extreme and tons more than cigars cost...but we indulge our wives and G/F because they enjoy what they do. ..so why can't husband's or B/F's enjoy something that really gives them pleasure? 

3. Compromise. ...that means we shower/cleanup after our our "cigar time" so we're not gagging them with our manly tobacco cologne. 
A. There are products that neutralize the smell....mouthwash and toothpaste and soap.

4. If your mate is unacceptable to you doing this then take a sharp knife and neuter yourself. ..life and marriage is a compromise I assure you and instead of going out and getting drunk...or chasing women...or a half dozen other things out there then if cigars are a deal-breaker. ...you've got far worse problems than you think.

I had this conversation with my wife before we got married and even though she doesn't like cigars...she understood where I was coming from...that I respected her enough to have an adult conversation and that I needed my own personal vice/habit to deal with my own stressful things in life. To this day we've not had to address my cigar habit.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

You are smoking cigars. Its not like you are having some sort of affair here or draining the bank account to buy drugs. Nothing to worry about here. You are a adult.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

George007 said:


> You are smoking cigars. Its not like you are having some sort of affair here or draining the bank account to buy drugs. Nothing to worry about here. You are a adult.


It's not smoking that's the problem here, it's the lying, which is indicative of deeper problems in the relationship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusClub (Dec 6, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> It's not smoking that's the problem here, it's the lying, which is indicative of deeper problems in the relationship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% this.

Coupled with you being afraid of her reaction, plus her Febreeze addiction (rude, sorry, it is), something just seems wrong overall here.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Josh75 said:


> Thanks for all the advice and possible outcomes, I'll update this thread when I let her know


What if we never hear from him again? Should we call the police? :wink2:

Luckily my GF is an occasional cigarette smoker (so am I, if I've been drinking). It's a holdover from our younger years. So, she's never had much of an issue with my stogies.

I do occasionally omit the fact that I smoked a cigar when she left to run some errands, or that I stopped off for a beer after work. I think it's healthy to have alone time and to not have to explain everything you to do to somebody. But that's different than purposely going behind someone's back time and time again. If she asks me if I smoked a stick, I say yes. If she asks, why'd you work late? I'll tell her I stopped off for a cold one. Honesty is very important. If your willing to withhold small things like cigars, she's going to assume that your hiding much darker things.

If she won't allow a grown man to enjoy an occasional cigar, I think she's in the wrong. Drinking the occasional cocktail is just as bad.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

George007 said:


> You are smoking cigars. Its not like you are having some sort of affair here or draining the bank account to buy drugs. Nothing to worry about here. You are a adult.


Sadly, I know a medical marijuana user that spends less on his pot then I do on cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

I couldnt hide it kf i tried it smells so strong. I can brush my teeth and use a ton of mouthwash and 6 hours later my wife picks up on it the instant i kiss her. She is not a fan at all of my smoking but im not the type of guy whi lets his wife clip his balls and put them in a mason jar. Im repectful as i can be about it. I dont smoke in the house and try to minimize the its impact on her. But, IMO, men dont hide from their wives. Id say man up and tell her and dont let her try to force you to stop. We men NEED our hobbies and outlets to counter all the shit we deal with day in and out.


----------



## Beardedbrother (Feb 5, 2017)

*So when do you plan on letting her know? I'm pretty sure we all want to know her reaction lol.*


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

So glad I skipped to the last page of this thread instead of reading 4 pages to find out nothing happened


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Secrets are poison for marriages.
When you finally decide to tell her, don't tell 
her you've been hiding it for six years.
She mightta been fine with it and you've
been sneakin' 'round for six years. 

My wife and I quit cigarettes when we decided 
to procreate, about thirty-nine years ago. 
I starting smoking cigars; she didn't.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> It's not smoking that's the problem here, it's the lying, which is indicative of deeper problems in the relationship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that lying to the wife or husband is never a good thing. My question is has she ever asked? "Do you smoke cigars?" If she has never asked then it is not lying.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

I had something I kept from my wife for an extended period of time. Not tobacco. Not another woman. I'm not going to tell you because it doesn't matter. She found out eventually. The relationship was never the same. Trust was broken. She is now my ex-wife. 

You need to tell her. Maybe start by bringing a cigar in and sitting it on the kitchen table. Go outside and smoke it after dinner. When you're done, come in, wash your hands and do the dishes. That will allow you to start the conversation. Be ready with simple and honest answers to the following questions:

1. Is that your first cigar?
2. How long have you been smoking?
3. How much does this new hobby cost?
4. Do you plan to smoke in the house?
5. Are you aware of the health risks associated with smoking
6. Can I try one

Be prepared to discuss and negotiate limits on where and when you smoke.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

I really think she already knows it. Just because you don't smell it it doesn't mean that there is no cigar smell on your clothes. I always take showers after I smoked, it does get rid of the cigar smell on your body but not on your hands. You still can smell it. If you smoke a cigar and you jump right away in bed well I would bet a 1000% that she'll smell it.

Last time I smoked outside and had a meeting with a couple friends. After a while one said did someone fart? And then I realized it's me. Well I didn't fart but they smelled the cigar odor and thought it smells like crap. Even thought I couldn't smell it on my jacket my friend could. I think we just get used to it while non smokers don't.

If I was in your position I would just tell her, beside that is the woman who gave you her yes when you proposed. Just be honest to her. But hiding it for 6 years? Man, I would trust you with any secret lol.


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

Should we call somebody ??? We haven't hear anything back, is our OP safe and well


----------



## Bpo87 (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife can totally tell even if I do it hours before I see her. She has the nose of a Bloodhound! Just tell her and she will get over it. My wife hates it when I smoke but I just try not to do it with her around. Good Luck!


----------



## OptimusClub (Dec 6, 2016)

So, uhhhh...it's been over a month now. No update.

I might have a slight sadistic side to me but this is not a story I want to see on the ID channel one day (Wife kills Husband Over Cigars, but was there more? Tonight at 8pm)


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I imagine the OP is the subject of the Sam Kinison marriage and world hunger routine.
It's not appropriate for me to post the link, but you all know how to find it.
Dude was piss pants funny.
RIP The Beast


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I feel for you brother and hope all is well.

While I didn't wait 6 years, I too was conflicted with talking to my wife about enjoying cigars. About a month after smoking my 1st cigar and realizing I really enjoyed them, I just told her that I had been invited by a coworker to go to a local cigar lounge and try it out. She was apprehensive and made sure I knew that she wanted me to shower and clean up immediately when I got home after my night out. The next day, I told her I had a really good time and enjoyed the relaxation and learning about cigars. I asked if she minded if I smoked outside on the deck occasionally and went out to the lounge from time to time. To my surprise, she was glad to hear I enjoyed it and was ok as long as I was diligent about doing my best to keep the smell out of the house.

Now, months later, I have been granted one half of the wine fridge to keep my tuppers and cigars protected and am good to go. I still don't smoke around her and she is fine with my enjoying them regularly. I'm going to install a couple fans in the garage (detached) and smoke up there when the weather is shit and we'll decide together if the smoke smell is an issue in the garage when that day comes.

Just trust she can take it and deal with happens. Good luck.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ebnash said:


> we'll decide together if the smoke smell is an issue in the garage when that day comes.


I was with ya until the "we'll decide together" ..

We all know better than that..lol


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Not me..I TELL my wife what I am going to do. She can ether like it or hit that dang highway!!!

OH, the drugs are kicking in....Please Lord don't let read this!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> Not me..I TELL my wife what I am going to do. She can ether like it or hit that dang highway!!!
> 
> OH, the drugs are kicking in....Please Lord don't let read this!!


I WEAR THE PANTS IN MY HOUSE..

Every time I do the laundry, I try em on real quick when she's not looking..lol

The word CIGARS automatically ends every "discussion" we have about our spending habits..


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I was with ya until the "we'll decide together" ..
> 
> We all know better than that..lol


Yeah, you got me. I'm sure I will not have final decision... Either way, I'm happy that my wife is tolerant of the cigar smoking and all my other shenanigans...


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> The word CIGARS automatically ends every "discussion" we have about our spending habits..


I don't mind discussing my cigar smoking with my wife. I never discuss my cigar expenses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JimOD said:


> I don't mind discussing my cigar smoking with my wife. I never discuss my cigar expenses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Here's the thing..when they Google the cigar you're smoking or the order you didn't put away. The crazy msrp price comes up , not what you actually paid.

Ex: the" 58$ " cutter I actually paid 20 for.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife just came out to the garage to ask me about something. After we talked, she kissed me on the cheek and said " that one smells nice".

I'm the man in my house!

Of course, all the other married men here noted that I'm smoking in the garage, lol.


----------



## CigarScotty (Mar 23, 2017)

Your married. If she is going to divorce you over a cigar here or there then how strong is your union my friend. Then again what do I know my ring gauge is only 10.


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

My wife's only problem with Cigars is the cost involved, otherwise she doesn't really care. She will pull me up occasionally if I smoke too often, only because she knows I have a problem with asthma and even though I don't inhale, I do get a little wheezy after too many.

I think its safe to say that OP has been put in line by his Mrs lol.


----------



## VT_Cigar_Guy (Mar 21, 2017)

My soon to be wife knows I enjoy cigars but when it comes time to light up I'm forced out to the garage


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

> Here's the thing..when they Google the cigar you're smoking or the order you didn't put away. The crazy msrp price comes up , not what you actually paid.
> 
> Ex: the" 58$ " cutter I actually paid 20 for.


That's the key to the whole thing right there. Never bring up how much you spend and always brag about how much you save ... play it off like you're making money on every purchase. It works with top shelf scotch too.

That's what I do but I'm also laughing while I type this. My wife is way smarter than I am and there is no doubt in my mid that she sees right through the BS. I think I only get away with it because it's a give and take balance on both sides. When she ran out of space for her always expanding and absolutely absurd shoe collection the other day I offered to give up some space on my half of the closet and build a nice little rack for keeping them organized. That kind of thing goes a long way toward more cigars and whiskey. Happy wife = happy life!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm lucky she spends very little on herself. No shopping trips on herself, but when it comes to the kids and grandkids that's another story. But I can't fault her for that. But when she tells me how much she saved , it makes me laugh because I'm imagining how much she spent to "save" that much. But if you can't help your kids out and spoil the grandkids, what's the point. 

But the "it only cost me an extra 100$ to save that 7$ on free shipping" doesn't work around here


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> But the "it only cost me an extra 100$ to save that 7$ on free shipping" doesn't work around here


LOL I tried this once ... found out real quick, that :vs_poop:doesn't work with the Mrs (even though I spend the $100 on her, to get free shipping on a $1.50 battery, she wasn't impressed)


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I run my friggin' house! I run the vacuum, dishwasher, mower, car repair etc. If she doesn't like it, trade my caboose in......


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

"Honey, I was thinking about a new hobby. Maybe cigars or a meth lab. What are your thoughts?"


I wear the pants. My wife picks them out.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

gtechva said:


> "Honey, I was thinking about a new hobby. Maybe cigars or a meth lab. What are your thoughts?"
> 
> I wear the pants. My wife picks them out.


That's how I ended up with a sports car for our extra vehicle when we were fairly newly married. For real! I started talking about how I'd been thinking about getting another motorcycle. Next thing you know _"she'd talked me"_ into a new Miata R-type in the garage along with all the goodies I needed to run autocross on the weekends. :vs_cool:


----------



## 10Bears (Jan 5, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> That's how I ended up with a sports car for our extra vehicle when we were fairly newly married. For real! I started talking about how I'd been thinking about getting another motorcycle. Next thing you know _"she'd talked me"_ into a new Miata R-type in the garage along with all the goodies I needed to run autocross on the weekends. :vs_cool:


Lucky bastard........

But I share in your good fortunes as well. My wife is like that. She thinks of things that further my hobbies. As long as I don't break the bank I'm good. I don't run motor-cross but I do trail ride in my Jeep.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Kel said:


> Lucky bastard........
> 
> But I share in your good fortunes as well. My wife is like that. She thinks of things that further my hobbies. As long as I don't break the bank I'm good. I don't run motor-cross but I do trail ride in my Jeep.


Mrs. Curm is still relatively supportive. But with time and age she did figure out just how much she's the boss!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I guess I'm lucky. Cynthia and I enjoy them together at times.


----------



## OptimusClub (Dec 6, 2016)

NormH3 said:


> I guess I'm lucky. Cynthia and I enjoy them together at times.


You know, this is the way my wife and I are. She never questioned anything. Never questioned the costs associated. Doesn't kick me out to the garage. Hell, I have my own room with my DJ equip, 2 tv's, and is our smoking lounge. My design, my paint, my setup. All 100% fully supported by my wife. We have a bar in our loft area I've smoked in before also, no issues.

I am the man of the house because I have the parts associated with said gender. We are the couple of the house and don't stop one another from doing a damn thing if it makes the other happy (except for cheating, of course).


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

my wife doesn't approve but as long as I don't do it around the house and don't bring the smell home, she doesn't ask questions or nag too much


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I am of the mindset that it is never a good idea to keep secrets from your spouse. At the very least it sets a bad precedent.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Gummy Jones said:


> I am of the mindset that it is never a good idea to keep secrets from your spouse. At the very least it sets a bad precedent.


Yes it could be a very painful relationship.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

So did you tell her or what? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> So did you tell her or what? The suspense is killing me!


Haven't heard from him since mid February..coincidentally around the time he made this thread.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Haven't heard from him since mid February..coincidentally around the time he made this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I saw that, I checked his posts to make sure I didn't miss it in another thread perhaps, but nope.

I'm guessing that means he told her...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> I saw that, I checked his posts to make sure I didn't miss it in another thread perhaps, but nope.
> 
> I'm guessing that means he told her...


That's a safe assumption. Maybe he'll come back to update us with his NEW address.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Howard (Apr 11, 2017)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Come clean.
> 
> A good marriage is built on honesty and trust and communication. If you can't tell your wife you enjoy a simple cigar, then what'll happen or what'll you do if you ever need to break more serious/life troubling news to her?
> 
> ...


This!

Little lies can turn into medium sized lies very quickly. Just tell her.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dylan Howard said:


> This!
> 
> Little lies can turn into medium sized lies very quickly. Just tell her.


Little lies usually start turning into huge lies, depending on what stage of the argument you're in..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

